# MANILA | UNTV Broadcast Center | 222m | 28 fl | U/C



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

EDSA, Quezon City 

Groundbreaking: June 2014


http://www.untvweb.com/news/bagong-...taon-para-sa-mas-pinalawak-na-public-service/
Completion Date: 2016
Height: 222m



pinoyako2010 said:


> *UNTV 37 Tower
> EDSA, Quezon City
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like a fondue fountain


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

more...



roydex said:


> got this from their event
> Iconic Building
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Some CGI renders in the news clip...



tj_brewed said:


> ayan mas nice ang rendering dito.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ I kind of like it when the discs light up at night.


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

that render on the CGI looks more taller than the scale model, I hope we can get the official height


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup I think the cgi model is better and has more details in the shape of the building. Those discs look better in the cgi as well.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Very tacky


----------



## CocoMay (Apr 24, 2010)

a combination of a building and a tower - FUGLY hno:

They must be blind...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

a bit of a weird design, but i think it can be kind of a good supporting tower, certainly is unique.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

CocoMay said:


> a combination of a building and a tower - FUGLY hno:
> 
> They must be blind...


I agree.


----------



## daimengrui (Mar 18, 2008)

Will the discs part contain restaurants? Would be nice if it is like Tokyo Sky Tree's observation deck. Sana ginawa nalang round yung building instead of square. mas bagay


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ It's supposed to be a disc each for a resto, view deck and an AM/FM radio station.  The building itself will house the UNTV Studios.

Yeah that scale model is fugly, but the building itself could turn out nice... or a disaster. :lol:


----------



## easyrock (Aug 4, 2013)

Very optimistic that new UNTV Broadcast Center will turn out nice...

Hopefully may makuha tayong official renders from Rchitects, Inc. and UNTV also.

___________________________

*About Rchitects, Inc.*

Jose Pedro “Bong” Recio established Rchitects,Inc. in August 2008 after 20 years as a partner of the prestigious architectural firm RECIO+CASAS. In addition to “carry-over” projects from the previous firm, Arch. Bong Recio’s, well-established reputation has propelled Rchitects,Inc. to become one of the most sought-after and highly-respected design firms in the country.

Rchitects,Inc. is vastly known for its expertise in high-rise building design that encompasses residential, commercial, and hospitality structures. In pursuing its vision, Rchitects,Inc. is expanding its horizon by way of institutional work as well.

Vision: Fostering a Recio legacy of genuine design, perpetuated by passionate individuals sharing a desire for remarkable works of architecture. 

Source:
http://www.stratford.ph/?page_id=279

Kung track record naman, okay naman ang RECIO+CASAS now called CASAS+ARCHITECTS
http://www.casasarchitects.com/


----------



## easyrock (Aug 4, 2013)

*UNTV Broadcast Center*

UNTV Broadcast Center
Brgy. Philam EDSA Quezon City
Target Completion: January 2016
Status: Under construction


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

:rofl:


jval said:


> _via Facebook_





Kintoy said:


> new render


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks so vintage this skyscraper/tower combination. Differently by others, i don't dislike it.


----------



## easyrock (Aug 4, 2013)

UNTV Broadcast Center

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve5LBPbCLng


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree, it looks weird. Both the top and bottom parts would be decent towers on it's own, but this combination looks like a weird unusable product. It just doesn't look right...


----------



## vjnorz (Jul 11, 2014)

Atmosphere said:


> I agree, it looks weird. Both the top and bottom parts would be decent towers on it's own, but this combination looks like a weird unusable product. It just doesn't look right...


Well the original concept of UNTV CEO Daniel Razon was a building with a large base, more like the Eiffel Tower, but since the land area can't support the base for a tower with such height, the conclusion is that design. Which is not bad for me.  

FYI: We will hold office on it soon GW


----------

